# Amazing fish with black face!



## anonimus (Nov 9, 2012)

This is not my aquarium, but I found this video Im wondering what is the name of the fish with the Black face? Some people there said that is an placidochromis electra but Im not really sure, I think is similar but different...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i14v-u59 ... ure=relmfu


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

I think you are talking about the group of light blue/silver fish with the dark lower jaws. If so, then yes, they are Placidochromis electra, AKA "Deep Water Hap". They are cool fish and the males will sometimes turn a brilliant blue with a couple dark bars behind the head. They can be rather timid, though, so they may not color up all the way if kept with rowdy tankmates. The fish in this video look pretty comfortable, though.
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1204. There are a few different local varieties in the lake, but it's rare to find them identified that way in the hobby.


----------



## m1ke715m (Jul 26, 2012)

doesnt really look like the placidochromis electra liwani "black face"... looks to me more like the variant from fort maguire.. but it could be the liwani... def not the common strain that come from likoma that only have the stripe through the eye... it is def a pladichromis electra thou.. liwanis are very rare so are fort maguires but *** seen the fort maguires around..


----------



## ws812 (Apr 17, 2009)

I had a male from Likoma and his entire bottom half of his body would turn black when he was feeling aggressive.


----------

